# Master Case



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

How many boxes of cigars come in a master case?

Is it the same amount of boxes per vitola? 

Not much discussion on CS about Master Cases...


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

It varies depending on the vitola. There's no one set size for the dimensions of a mastercase. There are at least a couple. :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It varies depending on the vitola. There's no one set size for the dimensions of a mastercase. There are at least a couple. :tu


:tpd: 

As low as 20 boxes and up to 45 boxes


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

i believe there is 1000 cigars in a master case.

40 boxes of 25 or 20 boxes of 50 etc.

derrek


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

box split ?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't believe 1000 cigars number is correct or all mater cases would contain 40 boxes. :tu

Some "eye candy" attached

~M


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> I don't believe 1000 cigars number is correct or all mater cases would contain 40 boxes. :tu
> 
> Some "eye candy" attached
> 
> ~M


That's your humi, right Mark?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Some "eye candy" attached
> 
> ~M


OMG :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice eye candy Mark. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Is there any documentation on this?



This is what I want my humidor to look like. Seems like just getting a Master Case is the way to go for your favorite smokes...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seems like just getting a Master Case is the way to go for your favorite smokes...


Maybe it's just my newb-ness, but I find my tastes changing frequently... I'd dig a few boxes, but an MC? I'd have to hope my tastes stay the same for a looooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey I've seen those photos before...wonder where?:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mikes said:


> Hey I've seen those photos before...wonder where?:tu


probably when Klugs posted a picture of his humidor. :chk


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Mikes said:


> Hey I've seen those photos before...wonder where?:tu


"If you stole them from me, you're stealing twice"

I snagged them from someone else a while ago :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> probably when Klugs posted a picture of his humidor. :chk


Was gonna say the same thing about it being Mike's fallout shelter. :r

Great minds bro.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Was gonna say the same thing about it being Mike's fallout shelter. :r
> 
> Great minds bro.


I think that is just a bit of their overflow. The good stuff is behind armor plate!:r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

DBall said:


> Maybe it's just my newb-ness, but I find my tastes changing frequently... I'd dig a few boxes, but an MC?


Certain cigars are always good to virtually all smokers. If you do not like them, it would be that you had some lousy ones or do not enjoy Habanos as much as NC's.

These cigars include: Monte No. 2, Sir Winstons, Esplendidos, RJ Churchill Tubos, Cohiba Robusto... Even more to the point that buying this many cigars as in a Master Case, they should get some aging time and increase in value over the next decade.

How often do you see you Monte 2's that are a decade old come for sale? Maybe you do see them, but they are certainly more than $250 a box!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

n2advnture said:


> I don't believe 1000 cigars number is correct or all mater cases would contain 40 boxes. :tu
> 
> Some "eye candy" attached
> 
> ~M


taken from a website in the middle east...maybe where your pics are from...

""Packing: 1/20 cigars Number of Cigars: 50

Packing: 1/40 cigars Number of Cigars: 25

Packing: 1/100 cigars Number of Cigars: 2X10

Packing: 1/40 cigars Number of Cigars: 24 ""

i admit that i have not yet convinced habanos to let me into thier main warehouse...the conclusion i draw in from evidence like above.

i just assumed that the... 
1/20 means 20 boxes of 50(1000 cigars)
1/40 means 40 boxes of 25(1000 cigars)
1/100 means 100 boxes of 10(1000 cigars)
1/40 means 40 boxes of 24(960 cigars...close enough for habanos sa)

would have been nice to be able to read the sides of the boxes in the warehouse pics you posted(got more maybe???).

anybody have better evidence as to the number of cigars in a master case???mine is admittedly weak (my own logic...yikes).

derrek


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Here the link to the thread from 2004 when a few of us took 
the trip of a lifetime I am guessing that is where the photos came from?

A few more in case you don't want to click the link:


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

one more


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, great pics. I'm having trouble getting your CW gallery to open. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seems like just getting a Master Case is the way to go for your favorite smokes...


:r
I can just see that "small" box making it through the Customs folks.:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mikes said:


> one more


I got wood.


----------

